# GT: Warriors vs. Spurs (4/10). 500 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * vs. *  
*(31-45)*...................*(55-20) *
*
The Arena in Oakland
Sunday April 10, 2005
6:00 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Tony Parker | Manu Ginobili | Bruce Bowen | Robert Horry | Rasho Nesterovic

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Baron Davis*......................*Tony Parker*
</center>

*Predictions Game​*

500 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​
Go Warriors! :banana:


----------



## B Dizzle

Spurs lost to Dallas big time, and we're the hottest team in the league, so I think we'll get another victory!

Warriors 103 
Spurs 94


----------



## Pejavlade

Warriors 102
Spurs 97


----------



## Bret

Warriors - 100
Spurms - 90


----------



## bruindre

Warriors 105
Spurs 91

:clap:


----------



## The Future7

The Warriors have been playing great and I want them to win.
101-94 Warriors


----------



## dk1115

I hope Adonal gets posterized by someone this game... it's quite funny to watch, cuz he always falls the way you are supposed to fall when you get posterized.

Warriors 103
94


----------



## LX

Warriors- 96
Spurs- 90


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Next tough game....
My Prediction:
GoldenState 110
-
San Antonio 94


----------



## B Dizzle

dk1115 said:


> I hope Adonal gets posterized by someone this game... it's quite funny to watch, cuz he always falls the way you are supposed to fall when you get posterized.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Warriors Redux

Even without Duncan the Spurs still play pretty good defense.

94 Warriors 
87 Spurs


----------



## Twix

^Without Duncan, I notice they've been giving up lots of points up. They seem to be struggling on both ends of the floor.

Spurs played 2 OTs last night and it's a back to back vs the hottest team in the NBA right now.

Warriors 113
Spurs 97


----------



## master8492

Warriors Win

Warrior 108
Spurs 90


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Even if Duncan was playing, Golden State wins.....

105 GS
97 SA

You guys are hot! :worship: *


----------



## DaBruins

warriors 99
spurs 95


----------



## Zuca

GS 101
SA 97

That's my prediction


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Warriors are up right now 71-66 ....6:27 left in the 3rd Q


----------



## HogsFan1188

Can the Warriors be stopped right now?!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Baron Davis is my hero, officially. That underhand layup with time expiring was awesome, he is absolutely taking over the fourth quarter and OT.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Baron with the basket and the foul, and he hits the free throw. This could end up in double OT. Mohammed's fouled out.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Whew.. when Tony Parker got by Baron, I was sure that shot was going down.

130-130 with 3.3 seconds left, and Baron's limping.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Everyone should win the 500 points...no ones prediction was even close.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Adonal Foyle with 15 and 15...i want him to succeed. :banana: *


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

HogsFan1188 said:


> Can the Warriors be stopped right now?!


Apparently so. It was a good game by both teams, but Golden State had to lose some time. I sure don't want to play them next year, but sadly, that's unavoidable  .


----------



## halfbreed

Spurs 136
Warriors 134

Parker 35 pts, 12 ast, 6 reb

Davis 38 pts, 9 ast, 6 reb
JRich 23 pts, 7 reb


----------



## halfbreed

Postgame Quotes 



> *Mike Montgomery*
> On the loss:
> I thought we really should have won. I have to give a lot of credit to San Antonio coming off back-to-back double overtime games. That’s why they’ve won championships and why they win games. They have a good group of guys who know how to compete."
> 
> "I think from the standpoint of a basketball game it was fun to watch. I wish we could have guarded Parker better though."
> 
> "I didn’t think we were as into it as we have been in some games. We have to learn to defend better and finish a game off like this."
> 
> *Mike Dunleavy*
> On the last few plays the game:
> "We weren’t able to get a good shot off and obviously they came out on top."
> 
> On Baron:
> "He played well. He put them on their heels and unfortunately, we didn’t play well enough on the defensive end to win."
> 
> On dependency on the bench in tomorrow’s game:
> "We always need a strong effort from the bench and they’ve been playing really well lately. Hopefully everybody will contribute on the line down."
> 
> On Tony Parker:
> "He’s quick and he got to the paint pretty easily. He keeps coming at you. We couldn’t stop him enough."
> 
> *Mickeal Pietrus*
> On play during overtime:
> "We had two great opportunities and Baron couldn’t convert one and we didn’t make the second one, but we had a great game and we’re proud of it. It’s just a game and we had a good time and it wasn’t good for the fans, but we have to think about tomorrow."
> 
> On whether they’re ready for tomorrow’s game:
> "I think I am ready, but I don’t know about the guys who play like 50 minutes. The bench has to step up tomorrow, and I am going to try to bring the energy and put the team on another level."


----------



## halfbreed




----------



## bruindre

Heartbreaking.


----------



## B Dizzle

Another great game by Baron Davis, 38 pts and 9 assists, but that's not important cause we lost, altough it was very close.


----------



## Coatesvillain

This is the most enjoyment I've got watching the Warriors over a weekend since Gilbert Arenas was on the team. You guys are really going to be a threat next year.


----------



## B Dizzle

BD sent us to the overtime twice! he was all crunchtime!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Yeah Baron was clutch, but tony parker killed us!


----------



## RPGMan

wow, what a killer game


----------



## master8492

Spurs Win? Wow. Coach Pop. should win the coach of the year right now! Beating the hottest team w/o couple of their leaders.


----------

